
Ask HN: What are the worst cases of online advertising you have seen? - kisamoto
As part of a project I have been researching online advertising. Day-to-day I have an ad-blocker installed as well as disabling Javascript by default so when I installed a fresh version of Chrome and went to a popular photography blog [1] I was astonished to see the page never stop loading as the numerous adverts on site constantly refresh.<p>The New York Times ran a study on &quot;The Cost of Mobile Ads&quot; [2] in 2015 which analysed popular news mobile home pages comparing the amount of advertising vs. editorial content.<p><pre><code>  - What are the worst cases of online advertising you have seen?
  - Did it make you install an ad-blocker?
  - If not, why not?
</code></pre>
As of posting current statistics for PhotographyBlog are:
19.7mins
11.5MB transferred
5677 requests<p><pre><code>  - [1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.photographyblog.com&#x2F;
  - [2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;interactive&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;01&#x2F;business&#x2F;cost-of-mobile-ads.html</code></pre>
======
LarryMade2
Worst case - Those would be the ones on I had encountered free(ish) sites like
Sourceforge and OpenClipArt.org (though OCA I think has been fighting them)

Those are the ads that try to fool you into thinking their ad as if it is part
of the sites UI "Click here to download app!" Download viewer to open file.
They put a big black spot on the unsuspecting site that gets those ads.

Secondary would be the unscrupulous JavaScript ads that some sites get by
signing up to an ad network - such ads that bring up malicious (or seemingly
malicious) popups pop-unders, etc. Also putting a bad rep on probably a not as
attentive but honest blog.

------
Toast_
Though not relevant regarding resource consumption, this[0] German KFC ad is
humorously awful. Another example would be the 'download button' roulette one
comes across on various file sharing sites.

[0]:[https://zippy.gfycat.com/WigglySaneBee.webm](https://zippy.gfycat.com/WigglySaneBee.webm)

